# My cats



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a dedication to Brandon and Paige, my beloved cats. As far as I know they are still alive and heatlhy out there, but following a realtionship breakdown, I was unable to take them with me and left my ex without them.

This happened back at christmas 06/07 and I still think of them every day. 

I don't actullaly have any photos of them as the memomy of leaving them was too hard.

So this not just for them, but for anyone who has ever had to leave their babies behind. x


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww that must be harder than when they go over the bridge because at least you have some sort of closure then


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

gemma sorry to read you had to leave your cats behind. it's the not knowing that makes it worse than if they'd crossed over the bridge.
is there no one who can tell you if the cats are ok  sending you hugs


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Poor you sending huge cyber hugs hun xx


----------



## ashpot (May 24, 2008)

oh gemma so sorry it must be so hard for you wishing you all the best for the future hunni think positive


----------



## ashpot (May 24, 2008)

every time i have a look on on rainbow bridge it makes me cry but i keep coming back and i still have a good cry my thoughts and prays are with all


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope they are both fit and healthy and still enjoying life


----------

